# Sir Gumsworth III Top Hat Build.



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Years ago I built a backpack costume for our trip to Disney World. He was a pirate and his name was Gummy. I wanted to change Gummy to a real dandy named Sir Reginald Gumsworth III. This way he would fit into the Mansion crowd.

This is a tut on how I created his hat. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/dubbax3-albums-sir-gumsworth-iii-top-hat.html

Keep in mind I have no idea how to move photos around in the albums section so they are out of order. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Very nicely done!


Thanks, glad you like it!


----------

